# WebCam jobs



## TheHawk

Hey I was wondering if anyone out there knows if webcam jobs are a good source of income...What

is the average take/month, and so on. This girl and I are thinking about doing it to make some rent

money.

Seems like a good idea. We are not together and it would strictly be sex work, obviously a win for

both of us.

Has anyone ever done it, do you recommend solo or couples make more money? Recommended site to go through, etc. Any tips and advice welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Gudj

I know people who do it and I was really interested for a while, but reading the pay details for all the sites made me think it was probably not going to make me any money. You only get paid if you work all day and are really good at luring a bunch of people into a private chat. I'm not excited about either of those things.


----------



## TTJames

Hi The Hawk,

I happen to come across your post while searching for something else on the net, and I worked for a cam company so I thought I come here and share my view and advice.

What Gudj said was correct in the way that webcam models are generally paid on a commission basis, however it is certainly not true that a model has to work all day and really good at it to make money.

Models who are really good at it, makes a lot of money ( I know it sounds like a sales pitch, sorry but it is true ), models who are average, still make money. But just being good is not enough, it is the dedication to the work, and it can get quite stressful at times. The different pay structure and show types certainly confuses a lot of people considering working in this sector, you can always write to the site you applying for to get some more details first if you don't know which one to sign up to. Also, knowing a bit about online safety while working as a webcam model is important. Here is a link to a webcam modeling safety guideline that you might want to check out.

What you got to consider is, will you lose anything for trying besides a few hours of your time.

Choosing the right company to work for is important ( I work for TTxana ) and if you got people skills, it is not difficult to make more money than a typical job in restaurant or as a sales in retail. And if you are a traveller, then it is ideal cause you can almost work from any country you want.

Hope it helps.


----------



## trash diver

Sometimes something that sounds good at the moment can bite you in the ass later on.just something to think about.


----------



## WebcamGirly

I have been doing webcam modeling for a couple years now and my worst weeks were definitely in the beginning which was like $200-300 week but after a while you get tons of repeat customers which really adds up. Now I make $4-500 a week only being on a cam working maybe 15 to 20 hours a week. Another way I found adds to it is you can upload home videos of yourself and get paid anytime someone watches them and you don't need to be on cam!


----------



## ayyyjayyy

It's often times a pain, many hours sitting online luring clients in, and getting shitty cuts like 25-45% from online amateur porn businesses. Pay is also a pain, and you have to put in a certain amount of free or really cheap hours where you are actually working before they let you fuly work for them. Not to mention scanning and sending in your I'd and creds takes a while to process. Craigslist is creepy as fuck but probably a better bet. Unless you have countless hours a day to lay around in front of a computer ready to fuck at any given time however the client wants you to do so, I wouldn't bother. Though it sounds like a great job. Hahah.




TheHawk said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone out there knows if webcam jobs are a good source of income...What
> 
> is the average take/month, and so on. This girl and I are thinking about doing it to make some rent
> 
> money.
> 
> Seems like a good idea. We are not together and it would strictly be sex work, obviously a win for
> 
> both of us.
> 
> Has anyone ever done it, do you recommend solo or couples make more money? Recommended site to go through, etc. Any tips and advice welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Rancho

The webcam business has definitely potential as there's always someone out there who will pay to see just about anything. It's a matter of finding your niche market, how much you are willing to work, and how well you promote yourself

People love seeing the new kids on the block so hit the ground running then as you get a following you can expand your selection (obviously don't do anything you aren't comfortable doing) 

It's a lot of fun and great money but it's also a lot of work and live shows are always were you rake in most so the more available for private shows you are during the week the better

Have fun!


----------

